# Podcasts



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I love podcasts but I find it hard to come across new ones. What podcasts are you listening to right now or recommend?

Some I've enjoyed:

Stuff You Should Know
 Money For The Rest of Us
 Freakonomics Radio
 This Week in Tech
 This Week in Google
 The TED Interview

Look forward to the responses!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A buddy of mine got me onto The Privacy, Security, & OSINT Show and I really enjoy it.

I also enjoy the WhiteCoatInvestor which has lots of great investing information.

I also listen to America's Anchorman - the Doctor of Democracy, but he's behind a paywall.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Some turf related ones I listen to are,

-Turfnet Radio
-Cornell Turf Talk
-TurPH.Dudes
-Superintendant Radio Network


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To add to a few of the above ones:

- Radiolab
- Serial
- Stuff you missed in history class (when I'm done with everything else).


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

The Adam Carolla Show


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dr. Death

True story of neurosurgeon who mutilated people but wasn't stopped for years.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Dr. Death
> 
> True story of neurosurgeon who mutilated people but wasn't stopped for years.


This for sure. Crime Junkie is good too


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Car Talk for easy listening and a good laugh.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I enjoy:

The Daily
Heavyweight
First Day Back
Legal Wars
Mogul
Reply All


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Ill just drop this one here:

https://theprancingponypodcast.com/

For things concerning the works of JRR Tolkien, author of the Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit.

Very entertaining discussions. Highly recommended!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Sword and Scale

The genre is true crime. I've never been into that genre, but now that I listen, it's such a great podcast.

Some of the episodes are really messed up. Season 1 has a lower production quality, but it really gets good.

Also, as mentioned above:

Radiolab

Stuff You Should Know

Freakonomics


----------

